# Hope you don't mind... help and advice needed



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls (and guys)

I wondered if you might be able to help me.  My best friend has just got engaged to her gf and they are talking of having children together.  She has asked me today if I could help her research, having gone through IVF myself but not quite this avenue I said I would try.

Want they would like to do is to both have a donor sperm but to surrogate each others child.  I am guessing that this is possible.  Has anyone here done that?  If so was the cost alot more?? Was it successful ??  Were you adviced not to surrogate each others?

I can understand their way of thinking but I also feel it might reduce their chances of success especially as my best mate also has Endo quite bad.

Could you possible point me in the right direction to get answers for them .... I am going to be talking to my clinic soon regarding my own treatment so I will ask the questions for them there too.

Thank you so much for your help

Love Kate xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi there,

Me and DP were going to use this option with me using her eggs but then we concieved using a known donor, I have recently had a cycle of IVF got a BFP and then mc, we have one frostie and if that comes to nothing I think we will be using DP's eggs to place into me....As far as I was and am aware it does not cost anything more other than the extra drugs you would need...you both have to downreg etc. we have been advised that it will be fine and have not been told it will affect our chances..there is someone on here who is going through this type of treatment right now, hopefully they will be along to help you out.


Loads of luck to your freinds and sorry i couldn't be of any more help, i am sure they will be successful.  

Emma


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

O brilliant that sounds really positive... thank you


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hello - 

there are a few people on here doing this - steff is one i believe - I think it does work out a fair bit more expensive....

As for less chance of success I don't think there is a lot of evidence either way but there was some talk that the chance of miscarriage might be slightly higher but i dont think enough people have done it to know.

My partner and I considered this route but it wasn't an option financially although if we have any frosties on this cycle I am hoping to carry the next child from these....

good luck x


----------

